# Circular cove cut to dish table tops



## NelsonStudios (Feb 3, 2014)

I was experimenting with how to cut a deep dish table top and had some success. It was recommended I share it here by a friend on instructables.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ebeCHQz1Y

Here is the video of how I cut them round in the first place:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19U1LZEau-E

I will continue to refine the idea and would like in the end to be able to cut large natural edge drink trays from burl. We will see if the wood will handle the task.

Thanks.

Ken


----------

